#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  申請 動物風情版主

## wingwolf

*申請版面：* 動物風情

*申請理由：*
因爲在學校裏就主修生物，平時也喜歡收集各種動物的資料
所以希望能在普及生物知識方面爲樂園盡一些力
還望老大給我這個機會

----------


## 狼王白牙

阿羽對於動物的理解及知識算是樂園屬一屬二

若是狼之樂園如果沒有像阿羽這樣的強者（資料提供+圖片創作+文學創作+觀念宣導） 
可能已經倒了吧
非常非常感謝願意再接一個版，請立即上任。  [jcdragon-tail-faster]

----------

